# Tivo and Slingplayer



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

So, I use slingplayer app on a roku to remotely control my tivo. 
I hate using my phone or tablet as the remote. Is anyone aware of a tactile physical remote that will give me my tivo functions through the slingplayer app?
Thank you


----------

